# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My tanks



## andrea dis (May 14, 2003)

180*60*60 cm



























... years and years to think an aquarium as a container of fishes 
and not as a bit of nature set among the glasses.........


----------



## andrea dis (May 14, 2003)

180*60*60 cm



























... years and years to think an aquarium as a container of fishes 
and not as a bit of nature set among the glasses.........


----------



## andrea dis (May 14, 2003)

80*40*40 cm



























... years and years to think an aquarium as a container of fishes 
and not as a bit of nature set among the glasses......... 


















[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Fri June 20 2003 at 07:58 AM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Beautiful....

I really like how the aquarium matured between the second and third pictures. I don't know if you had it stuffed to aid in maturation or not, but the aquascape was just a little too busy in the first photo.

Your cascading Java Moss adds a great contrast to the well tended Riccia. Even the slight haze adds too the overall effect. I'll be very interested in seeing this again in a few months.

As for your second aquarium...if I didn't know better I'd swear Amano did it himself. It's wonderful! This would be a much better aquarium for your Cardinals. They're getting a little lost among the barrage of colors in the first.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Very nice tanks Andrea, great job!
Can you give us some info, lighting, substrate, etc.

Thanks

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

Your Hemianthus callitrichoides is just beautiful. Great tanks.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

!!! FOUND MY NEW DESKTOP IMAGE !!!























You have some of the most beautiful aquariums I've ever seen. Truely awe inspiring.

I'll ask some question later as I'm to busy pulling my jaw off the floor right now.

WOW!

You wouldn't mind if I borrowed some of your concepts, would you?

What is the background in the second tank(light blue)? It almost looks like the edge of the earth off in the distance and the planted aquarium mimics a forest. WOW!

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Something to aspire to. Really lovely

Beware of the hand that feeds you!!


----------

